# New Resort Municipality of Whistler (BC) Regulation for Short Term Rentals



## WBP (May 30, 2017)

http://www.whistlerquestion.com/new...ail&utm_term=0_92caf7088f-a06c329757-96249929


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2017)

It's my understanding that most of the condos in Whistler Village and Creekside include covenants that restrict owner occupancy and require that the units be placed with a rental agency.  This program was instituted by when large scale development of the Whistler area began.  The idea was to prevent Whistler Village from becoming a ghost town like many ski resort, where condos are owned by people who use them only a few weeks per year, sitting vacant most of the time.  Meanwhile there are visitors seeking accommodations who can't find a place close to the lifts.  The program has been immensely successful in keeping the Village vibrant; shopkeepers like it because it keeps people in the village in the evening.  

If my understanding is correct, then it seems that this program would most be targeted at properties that were built before the covenants were created, or in areas outside of the Village and Creekside where the covenants were not created.


----------

